# freud entry door router bits



## Hat (May 19, 2006)

I have a set of the freud router bits to make entry doors. I have reconfigure them to make passage doors. Set up was easy my sample came out great! I came across an article in Woodworkers Journal by Bill Hylton he was explaining how to make passage doors. And he built his with loose tenons. My question is, is that necessary? Would the stub tenons be enough? My stiles are 4" wide. And my smallest rail is 4" wide, my door is 27" wide so it a small door. Seems to me that's alot of glue surface. Although I could be wrong. I have been wrong before. Thanks Hat


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Hat

It comes down to, if your BOSS or your kids are door slammers or now and then you slam the door...

The loose tenons take the guess work out of it...

The doors will take on the slammers or the toy in the jam now and then 

==========



Hat said:


> I have a set of the freud router bits to make entry doors. I have reconfigure them to make passage doors. Set up was easy my sample came out great! I came across an article in Woodworkers Journal by Bill Hylton he was explaining how to make passage doors. And he built his with loose tenons. My question is, is that necessary? Would the stub tenons be enough? My stiles are 4" wide. And my smallest rail is 4" wide, my door is 27" wide so it a small door. Seems to me that's alot of glue surface. Although I could be wrong. I have been wrong before. Thanks Hat


----------

